# Stuff like this ****** me off



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So this week after we hauled our cows and calves home and sorted and hauled the calves to the sale ring. We went back to harvest corn. We were working north of the airport on Tuesday, and Wednesday morning, when I drove to the field I saw this. So far this fall I have had to pick up a fridge, a freezer, a whole bed set, and black bags of garbage in the ditch by our fields.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

That definitely is terrible.

Most likely not a hunter nor anything that posted sign will stop.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

slough said:


> That definitely is terrible.
> 
> Most likely not a hunter nor anything that posted sign will stop.


I know. Just ****** me off that its just one more thing I can to take care of because someone didn't take the time to do.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

happens everywhere. nothing new. no teeth in the litter laws. need more hangings.


----------



## Oldbear (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for the crap you got stuck with. Its everywhere anymore and a lot of people keep their homes in the same shape. They probably saved $10 bucks by not going to the landfill so you can get stuck with it.


----------



## clayg7669 (Jan 20, 2015)

I go through the bags and find mail with names a dresses etc and dump the stuff in their yard with a polite knock on the door and a thorough a $$ chewing.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The thing is now days many guys will pick up metal stuff for free just for the salvage. I work in code enforcement and people will let old washers dryers and fridges sit in the yard for years if we don't order them removed. Some used to dump them in the country like that (driving right past the refuse station). I see less of that in my area since I started tagging the stuff with a stick on violation label with a name and address.

The road I take to work passes the refuse station and I find and pick up stuff on the road all the time that people failed to secure.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Drives me totally nuts, BL! Almost impossible to catch these A holes, wept once in a while you get real lucky and find something they accidently left to identify them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter you know where I live right? I was gone and some guy dumped a truckload of shingles in the west side of the yard years ago. Just a couple of years ago I had a pickup with a guy and his wife drive right past me on the lawn mower and into my back yard. They came out fast so I thought they were just stupid and trying to find a way to the road. Stupid or drunk. A half hour later when I got to the back yard to mow there are three sacks of garbage. I searched for something with an address, but no luck.

On a positive note I was at Hardees the other morning, and after Bible study I was talking to some of the old guys that frequent there often. They were talking about Cuba. One old farmer said "ya the farmers want Cuba open so they can sell their grain, but I would rather dump mine than sell to a communisit". I told him I was going to leave now because he just made my day and it could only go down hill from here. I'll bet you can guess who that was.  May God bless him.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Try living in williston :x


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I find all sorts of treasures while cutting hay in ditches. It is simply amazing how much people just throw out and make it someone else's problem. No one has accountability anymore, its sickening. Even when people people dump leaves or lawn clippings into the fields, while it may seem like a good idea, but stuff like that can spread plant disease and/or insects.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Happens more now that they charge to dump stuff at the land fill. Same happens with puppies and kittens people don't want to pay to have the dog/cat fixed and don't want the litters either so they dump them. the humane society charges for you to bring in kittens and puppies now. 
So living in a rural area we have become the favored dumping grounds of slobs.

 Al.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's hard to figure the mentality of some people. In my community anyone who pays for utilities also pays for weekly garbage service. Yet some people will stockpile their garbage in the yard or garage for weeks or even months before taking it to the alley for pickup. Some will take and dump it in a commercial dumpster somewhere else. Seems like they refuse to use a service they are paying for.


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

:sniper: I agree, some people just can't seem to be, to be, to help, to pick up their trash.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It seems like sloughs with a lot of cattails next to gravel roads attract lots of fridges, freezers, TV's and water heaters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

At least water heaters will bring in scrap medal prices.

 Al


----------

